# nero 3 does not detect DVD devices

## samo

Hi,

after updating to kernel linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 nero 3 does not detect any DVD device, but it did with older kernels. Could someone help?

```
gentoo # dmesg | grep -i ide

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

ivtv0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPEG (4 MB)

ivtv0: Registered device video32 for encoder YUV (2 MB)

ivtv0: Registered device video24 for encoder PCM audio (1 MB)

```

```
gentoo # ls -l /dev | grep -i hd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 25. Aug 2007  cdrom -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 25. Aug 2007  cdrom1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 25. Aug 2007  cdrw1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 25. Aug 2007  dvd -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 25. Aug 2007  dvd1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 25. Aug 2007  dvdrw1 -> hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   0 25. Aug 2007  hda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   1 25. Aug 2007  hda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   2 25. Aug 2007  hda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   3 25. Aug 2007  hda3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   4 25. Aug 2007  hda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   5 25. Aug 2007  hda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   6 25. Aug 2007  hda6

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  22,   0 25. Aug 2007  hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  22,  64 25. Aug 2007  hdd

```

```
gentoo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

af_packet              11720  0

snd_pcm_oss            22304  0

snd_mixer_oss          12928  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            25536  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5568  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                39696  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5900  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

lirc_i2c                7684  0

lirc_dev               10980  1 lirc_i2c

ide_cd                 31072  0

cdrom                  30112  1 ide_cd

wm8775                  4748  0

cx25840                21712  0

tuner                  55784  0

ivtv                  112720  0

firmware_class          6912  2 cx25840,ivtv

i2c_algo_bit            4932  1 ivtv

cx2341x                10052  1 ivtv

tveeprom               13456  1 ivtv

videodev               24000  1 ivtv

v4l2_common            14464  6 wm8775,cx25840,tuner,ivtv,cx2341x,videodev

v4l1_compat            11652  2 ivtv,videodev

rtc                     9624  0

fglrx                 685492  22

snd_intel8x0           26268  0

snd_ac97_codec         87456  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1856  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                59976  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16452  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    38820  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5600  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6920  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

psmouse                32400  0

skge                   32528  0

forcedeth              40200  0

i2c_nforce2             4480  0

i2c_core               18192  8 lirc_i2c,wm8775,cx25840,tuner,ivtv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,i2c_nforce2

evdev                   6848  0

nvidia_agp              5916  1

agpgart                24304  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp

unix                   20336  288

```

```
gentoo # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | egrep -i ^CONFIG | grep -i ide

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

```

----------

## samo

Could someone help?

----------

## ericsson

Hi,

Same problems here with 2.6.22.5 and 2.6.23-rc3.

----------

## ericsson

Hello,

Solved the problem by enabling SCSI emulation support (BLK_DEV_IDESCSI) and setting kernel boot parameters

hda=ide-scsi hdb=ide-scsi

----------

## samo

I did not test the workaround with SCSI emulation. The devices are recognized by well by k3b.

----------

## Ren.Zhi.Zi

maybe you should use "libata",but not "ide" drivers. And also include "scsi disk " and "scsi cdrom" support. In special , nerolinux needs "scsi general" support if you are not using a real scsi device. Just like me , sata hard disk and ide cdrom, it works fine.

----------

## niuck

You need "legacy /proc/ide support" added in kernel.

Device Drivers / ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

[*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support

I don't use SCSI-emulation and bootparameters and the drive is found here with 2.6.23-gentoo.

----------

## paulbiz

 *niuck wrote:*   

> You need "legacy /proc/ide support" added in kernel.
> 
> Device Drivers / ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 
> 
> [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support
> ...

 

I have that option enabled, but it still doesn't detect my SATA DVD-RW drive here.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

>  *niuck wrote:*   You need "legacy /proc/ide support" added in kernel.
> 
> Device Drivers / ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 
> 
> [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support
> ...

 

If it's a SATA device then I think you'll need to use the scsi cdrom and scsi general devices as suggested by Ren.Zhi.Zi above.

----------

## csab

 *niuck wrote:*   

> You need "legacy /proc/ide support" added in kernel.
> 
> Device Drivers / ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 
> 
> [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support
> ...

 

Thanks! I had the same issue with NeroLinux 2.1.0.4 and this helped.

----------

